
Ask HN: What AI Software Would You Pay for Today? - zxcvvcxz
What AI-powered software app would you gladly buy - today - if it existed? What problem does it solve for you?<p>Can be web, mobile, desktop, etc.
======
cweagans
"What C++ powered software app would you gladly buy today if it existed?"

AI is an implementation detail, not a feature. Yes, it's an excellent
technology that has many different applications. Yes, it can do amazing
things.

~~~
zxcvvcxz
Disagree, there's something categorically different about 'AI' \- technology
that can analyze and generate digital data from dense data - and a programming
language.

~~~
cweagans
They're obviously different things, but that's not the point I was making, now
was it?

The point is, what actually delivers value is that the core functionality of
whatever you're building can be smarter. The fact that it's driven by AI is
irrelevant to the user -- as is the programming language that you select to
build the thing, the GUI library you use, etc.

------
humblegod
AI Project building software. Rather than make a 18 month schedule with p6 or
Project, have the AI go through a database of all past construction projects
and build a skeleton based off of past work automatically with the ability to
adjust automatically for changes in the scope of work with human oversight and
finalization.

------
rl3
Personal image classification and management.

A lazy way to solve the fact I drown in my own photos/videos/screenshots/etc
on a daily basis and don't really have time to sort through it all.

All it would need to do is group images. For example, tell concert imagery
apart from pictures of friends or scenery. It could infer a lot just from the
dates on the imagery, and group accordingly.

Bonus points if it can then sort through a particular group and suggest the
highest quality images of the bunch based on things like focus and exposure.

~~~
KhalPanda
Saw this project the other day when looking through go resources, sounds like
it's at least part-way to what you describe:
[https://github.com/photoprism/photoprism](https://github.com/photoprism/photoprism)

------
humblegod
Automatic scheduling software.

Work for a GC

Make 18-24 month projects in P6 or Project is quite the task. If I could have
an AI software go through the companies past projects and then automatically
fill in a baseline schedule based off of past work done. Also be able to
automatically adjust for changes in scope of work or delays. Obviously any
intense schedule is going to require human oversight but laying the base
skeleton down automatically and adjusting some settings would be amazing.

------
gitgud
AI classification and prediction of social relationships, perhaps.

Something that could read the mass of communication data in my life; social
networks, email, texts. Then process it and make predictions and discover
patterns over time... even determine when I was happy, sad, or angry and how
the people around me felt...

(giving all your personal data to an AI is definitely not suitable for
everyone)

------
thedevindevops
People want intelligent software - the end user often doesn't care if it's AI
or a proprietary algorithm - it's technomagical and as long as they have a
button to press that get's them 90% of the way to their goal, they'll buy it.

------
buboard
i m not a 3d maker, but it's a field where it takes a lot of work for what
would appear on the outside to be simple tasks.

3d animation generation (walks etc) or auto poly-reduction, or auto-rigging.
Especially if it could auto-generate those from videos/pictures

